

ASCII Pronunciation Rules for Programmers - DanHulton
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001133.html
This is just about the coolest post I've seen in a while.  I use a pretty wide spectrum of these (and had no clue that "tick" and "back-tick" were only rarely used).  I just wish I had this when I wrote my punctuation limerick (http://www.limerickdb.com/?418).
======
thedob
I present to you, the best of the best...

$ - Big Money

% - Double-O-Seven

& \- Pretzel

{} - Left Squirrely, Right Squirrely

; - Weenie

# - Pigpen

Anybody work in a startup using solely the above vocabulary? Power to you.

~~~
jcl
The INTERCAL manual had some of the best. I was surprised to see that --
according to the Jargon file ASCII entry -- several of the INTERCAL
pronunciations have slipped into what ESR considers common use, e.g. "mesh"
and "splat".

------
tptacek
Slow news day?

------
dougp
I always called < right alligator and > left alligator.

~~~
AndyKelley
That confused the hell out of me in first grade. They were trying to get us to
understand comparisons, so they told us to pretend the symbols were
alligators, and they wanted to eat the most hamburgers. But I only saw them as
arrows, so I thought they wanted us to point to the highest number. I got
every single one of those problems wrong!

~~~
dreish
I learned them because I started programming BASIC when I was 5. (I've
recovered, thanks for asking.) I had it down pat, and then I was taught the
mouth mnemonic in elementary school, and for some reason for weeks after that
I had a hard time remembering which was which.

------
bprater
Cute story: when my dad would read me program from Family Computing magazine
to type into my C=64, he would always pronounce the ':' as 'dit-dit' (spoken
quickly).

------
jward
{ } have always been chicken lips to me. Everyone I've said that too has
understood and although I may have gotten some strange looks, I've never been
corrected.

------
aston
My favorite pair up, which I learned at Microsoft, is "slash and whack" for '/
and \'.

Killer is trying to remember which is which, but it sounds awesome.

